# 501 Timer Misfire cost me $3.99



## Null (Sep 5, 2002)

I set a timer in my 501 when Lord of the Rings first appeared in the guide (via Search) for it to record the first showing (letterbox format), and of course agreed to pay for the PPV. Last night, the timer was still listed and the PPV was still in the purchases info. I came home today to find zero evidence of recording and that I was prompted to pay AGAIN to watch the "All Day" PPV I already paid for.

Questions:

1) What's up? Is this a known bug?

2) How do I get a refund? (since the purchase info shows the event as being paid twice, shouldn't this be caught by Dish?)

Thanks...


----------



## DmitriA (Aug 6, 2002)

Try calling Dish. I think in the past they have been pretty reasonable about giving rebates/refunds in these types of situations, but you may need to scream a bit at the tech support idiots on the other end of the line and request to speak to their manager a few times before you get it. Just a part of life, I guess...


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Keep in mind, screaming gets you nowhere. You attract more bees with honey....the CSRs are people too and deserve some level of personal respect. Just recognize when they can't help you anymore and ask for a supervisor at that point.


----------



## Adrian_R (Jul 5, 2002)

I've had weirdness with a 501 and a PPV before too. In my case, it was selecting a future PPV, then when I checked the 501 the next day, having TWO recordings entries for the PPV, one for the movie (which recorded fine), and another zero minute entry on the next day (the day I checked it). Also, I could watch the PPV the NEXT day (the day I checked the 501) (it was a all dayer) without being charged (which I didn't care about, since I had just recorded the show to the 501, so I could watch it again and again from there).


----------

